
Dear NSA, I've never really been into privacy... - nkurz
http://www.sebastianbraff.com/2014/08/dear-nsa.html
======
dang
This post was killed by user flags.

~~~
nkurz
Unless you think the article itself it offensive, you might consider reviving
this one, especially if you will be around to moderate the comments. I don't
agree with all of it, but I think there are elements in it that could lead to
productive discussion on privacy.

~~~
dang
Mm. An optimist.

My sense is that the HN threads are, unfortunately, far more sensitive to
initial conditions than that. Also, we're reluctant to override user flags
when they were strong enough to kill a post. That signal has proven pretty
reliable. We do, however, often unkill it (without cancelling the rank
penalty) so discussion can continue. We did that earlier today with this one.

------
higherpurpose
> A society without privacy wouldn't necessarily be a bad thing, in fact I
> think it could even be Utopian.

Sure, in the same way Karl Marx's communism was ideal and utopian, too. In the
real world, though, we'll get a much more corrupted version of it. And just
like with the _real_ communism, that was abused by those in power because they
had so much central control over their countries, a "utopian" society where a
few elites know everything about everyone will never work either, and it will
easily be abused and often.

------
couchand
_There are a trillion tiny laws about everything, and the only reason we
tolerate this micromanagement is because these laws are rarely enforced._

...against wealthy whites. It's easy to take this entitled view if you are
part of one of the groups that skates by without any fear of reprisal.

If, on the other hand, you were a poor black man living in the inner city, you
might have a different experience.

------
blutoot
The blog post seemed to transition kinda abruptly from personal and cultural
perceptions of privacy to how the NSA is hurting SV businesses.

------
lwhalen
You just can't fix stupid. May his chains rest lightly on him, and posterity
forget he was ever 'one of us'.

------
diafygi
It seems this post was nuked off the front page. Isn't it typical for mods to
comment on why posts are nuked?

~~~
dang
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8129051](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8129051)

We try whenever we can—or rather I try, since the other moderators aren't
public. But I can't do it everywhere.

